# That LPG Gas Tank Question Again



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello.

Being winter campers we tend to use a lot of gas. Mainly this is for heating when in Norway, Scotland Alps etc.

Fed up of carrying several cylinders of Calor and paying silly prices for 6kG and 13kG (we can only get a 6+13kG in togther). We like the idea of a tank over gaslow as this would free up our gas locker.

So where can I get a tank fitted?
Should I go for Gaslowbottles instead
Can we still travel on Eurotunnel with a tank (if so do you have a tank and have you been accepted onto the tunel?)

I have asked this question before. Though, I cannot find my original post.

Trev


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Hi Trev,

You can have it fitted HERE

As long as the tank is for cooking and heating you can use the Tunnel as long as it doesn't exceed 47KG and 80% full

Cost of tank and fitting £600 incl VAT

Andrew


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Pricey*

Hello there,

Thanks for the reply, does seem a bit pricey though. I am sure I had seen it somewhere in North Wales chester area for around £300?

Trev


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LPG bulk tank*

Hi

Have a read of this thread and towards the end are pricing details.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=24230

Russell


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

One of the companies I contacted in the North Wales / Chester area was 'Gasure UK' in Deeside, yes they were only charging around £300 but I gathered that they use a liquid take off valve & just turn it upside down so it becomes a vapour take off . . . I wasn't too sure or happy with the thought that liquid could possibly enter the pipework . . . I e-mailed him asking several questions and if there were any other motorhome owners he'd done . . . his reply totally put me off :-
Quote [As always its your choice, I have many Customers who would be willing to give testimonials for this but I am not going to demean myself and ask, it is your choice, you either want the system or you don't] 
Gasure.UK

* Needless to say they didn't get my business, if they have 'testimonials - I would have thought it was a good advertising sign & not at all demeaning.
Not my idea of good business ethics.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> * Needless to say they didn't get my business, if they have 'testimonials - I would have thought it was a good advertising sign & not at all demeaning.
> Not my idea of good business ethics.


I think you were very wise to give them a wide berth, testimonials from satisfied customers is standard business practice

Andrew


----------



## haylingchrist (May 15, 2005)

I dug around a couple of years ago and the cheapest by far were MTH. I chatted to one or two companies selling tanks on eBay but it didn't look like I'd save any money.

To keep costs down I bought a kit from MTH and fitted it myself. It's only plumbing after all, I used soapy water and the pressure gauge on my Truma system to test for leaks and the total cost was about £400


Chris


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Hello all and thanks for the reply(ies)

I think taking into account the information gleaned so far we are going to fit 2 x gaslow

1 large 
1 small

few more questions.............

How much does it cost to fill a 11kG gaslow at the pumps
How long does it take to fill?

So what do I need and where is bets to get it from?

We currently have a 13+6kG Calor Propane connected to a 30mBar regulator.

I can fit it myself as a DIY Job (I have Calor CARE (Refrigerant handling Qualification)) and work on high pressure Nitrogen systems so rekon I'm okay with the gas side of things on the MH.

Any help would be appreciated

Trev


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*gas tank*

Hi Teemybob 
I fitted my own Gaslow system and it was a doddle. The only daunting part was drilling the 70mm hole for the filler.

As for the price to fill, well depends on the price per litre obviously but to fill my 6kg bottle cost £4.60 at the last fill.

I got all my kit from www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/gaslow_refillables.htm

I found they were about the cheapest at the time of purchase (a month ago) and delivered within 4 days.

Best of luck

Pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Gaslow*



teemyob said:


> Hello all and thanks for the reply(ies)
> 
> I think taking into account the information gleaned so far we are going to fit 2 x gaslow
> 
> ...


Hello Trevor

Filling speed is probably about the same speed as a petrol pump dispenses. First fill is a bit daunting - especially when the pumps "hisses" at the end.

There are installation instructions on the Gaslow site

www.gaslow.co.uk

If you have space for a 2 x 11kg cylinders, I would got for that if you can. The large cylinders are only about a tenner more than the 6kg ones.

Russell


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi

An 11kg cylinder takes 22 litres to fill from empty to 80% so about £9.90 from empty @45p Litre.

Dave

656


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Pete*

Thanks everyone,

Pete I wil look at the link you gave me and see if I can aork out what bits I need from the .pdf oin there,

Anyone else who has fitted 2 x bottles and can point me in the direction of what I need in way of complete diy kit?

Trev


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Trev

There is a parts selection wizard within the motorcaravanning UK site on the link which PeteS supplied which takes you through the parts selection and ordering process. I think that the easiest option if you are not sure about what to order, is to send an e-mail outlining the system you want. A return e-mail will be sent to you stating part numbers and prices. You can phone but their prefered method of contact is e-mail, they do respond quickly. I found the guy at the other end very helpful, I believe his name is Neil, he knew exactly what I needed for my particular set up. Their prices are the best I could find anywhere and were despatched and delivered to me within 48 hours.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Regulator*

Hello another question,

If I were to fit an autochangeover regulator, how does the autochange head decide which bottle to draw from?

In other words if using a 11kG Gaslow alongside a 6kG Calor and the Gaslow runs empty causing the head to switch to calor, does the head then switch back to Gaslow when refilled?

Hope you can help

Trev


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

There is a lever you set to the main bottle when that is empty it changes over to the other bottle automatically

Bill


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lever*

Thanks Bill

Trev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: gas tank*



PeteS said:


> Hi Teemybob
> I fitted my own Gaslow system and it was a doddle. The only daunting part was drilling the 70mm hole for the filler.
> 
> As for the price to fill, well depends on the price per litre obviously but to fill my 6kg bottle cost £4.60 at the last fill.
> ...


Hello Pete,

Thanks for the advice. I have placed an order with Niell at www.motorcaravaning.co.uk who has been a great help

I have gone for the one 11kG + Existing Calor to start with. As our van needed a new regulator and some other gas bits the cost was spiraling.

Thanks Again

Trev


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

Awaiting delivery of system from motorcaravaning in the next day or so, who gave excellent service.

Not sure of the automatic changeover as once they are both empty then your out. At least the manual will prompt you to refill.

Is this a correct assumption?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Chanegover*



shortcircuit said:


> Awaiting delivery of system from motorcaravaning in the next day or so, who gave excellent service.
> 
> Not sure of the automatic changeover as once they are both empty then your out. At least the manual will prompt you to refill.
> 
> Is this a correct assumption?


Hello, Quote

Fear not, it's simpler than you'd think! Left to its own devices it will switch when a cylinder becomes empty but you can easily over-ride it and choose the main cylinder yourself. The attached instructions tell you to do this at setup and at bottle replacement - you simply turn the head until it points at the main cylinder you want to use. If you also go for the optional gauges (01-1612) you'll probably change over so infrequently that you'll need to deliberately use up the Calor cylinder once a year or so just to have one with fresh gas in it.

Trev


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

Trev
Thanks for your reply, but I may not have made myself clear.

Left to its own devices will the automatic system not simple empty both cylinders.

My concern is that in a cold snap you could make extensive use of heating and leave yourself high and dry (COLD)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gas*



shortcircuit said:


> Trev
> Thanks for your reply, but I may not have made myself clear.
> 
> Left to its own devices will the automatic system not simple empty both cylinders.
> ...


Hello Short Circuit,

I misread, yes I see what you mean. I have ordered the extra level gauges so guess I will have to keep an eye on the levels.

Not too bad for us as I have added a timer/programmer to the Mercs standard factory fit though rarely used (most people do not even know it is there Eberspacher Diesel Heater*. Thus if the gas runs out we don't get cold and will be on soup from the emergency camping stove.

The Eberspacher is just under the the front l/h headlamp on 156bhp CDi Sprinters for those that are wondering! If you do not have the heater boster button on your dash you don't have it.

Trev


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

I am about to fit a Gaslow system to our motorhome.

Autogas as bought from a garage carries road fuel duty and VAT.

I understand that it is possible to fill up with propane at other depots where it is not subject to these punitive levies.

Does anyone have information on where these depots are?

Thanks


----------

